# Filme mit After Effects verlangsamen



## MasterofSLK (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich den Film so verlangsamen das er noch flüssig läuft man aber noch die Szene geniessen kann? Beispiel bei Stealth dem Film explodiert der Jet und die Explosion wird gezeigt das aber etwas langsamer damit man das geniessen kann oder auch bei anderen Explosionen! Wie bekomme ich das in After Effects hin


Vielen Dank im Vorraus


MFG

MasterofSLK


----------



## isnogood (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi MasterofSLK!
Was du meinst ist Zeitlupe. Das kann man in AF glaube nicht wirklich machen. 
Weil Zeitlupen werden ja schon bei der Aufnahme der Film gemacht, sprich die Aufnahmegeschwindigkeit wird erhöht und der Film dann in normalem Tempo abgespielt.

In AF die gibt es die Möglichkeit der Zeitdehnung. Zu finden unter Ebene / Zeitdehnung.
Du kannst dort einen Wert in Prozent angeben. Gibst du zB. 200% an wird das Video zwar doppelt so lang aber der Film nicht langsamer. Die Frames werden nur wiederholt oder interpoliert, dadurch entstehen dann mehr rückartige Bewegungen…

Man kann damit aber auch nette Sachen machen wie das rückwärts laufen lassen eines Videos. Dafür einfach einen negativen Wert angeben also nicht 100% sondern -100%.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2005)

> Was du meinst ist Zeitlupe. Das kann man in AF glaube nicht wirklich machen


Ist nicht ganz richtig! Mit After Effects lässt sich sehr wohl Zeitlupe realisieren - ohne das es ruckelt! Das Bild, weil bewegt, wird allerdings etwas unschärfer.


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Oktober 2005)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist nicht ganz richtig! Mit After Effects lässt sich sehr wohl Zeitlupe realisieren - ohne das es ruckelt! Das Bild, weil bewegt, wird allerdings etwas unschärfer.


 
    Einspruch! 
 AFX kann keine Zeitlupe. Timestretching oder Timeremapping dehnen zwar den Film, aber wie isnogood bereits sagte wiederholt er einfach nur die Frames und wenn man Frameblending anschaltet ist das Ergebnis meiner Meinung nach meistens nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, weil unscharf. Bei Bildmaterial in den sowieso Bewegungsunschärfe vorhanden ist kann man darüber hinweg sehen, aber bei gestochen scharfen Bildern (z.B. durch kurze Verschlußzeiten) - kann man vergessen.
 Es gibt PlugIns die Zwischenbilder berechnen können; in der DIGITAL PRODUCTION wurde die Zeitlupenfunktion die für Version 7 ist geplant ist mal vorgestellt, sah nicht verkehrt aus - also abwarten.


----------



## MasterofSLK (11. Oktober 2005)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps Und bitte regt euch nicht über sowas so schnell auf ich mache ja einen kleinen Film und nichts besonderes also ist es eigentlich egal ob es etwas unscharf ist oder nicht=)



Mfg

MasterofSLK


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Oktober 2005)

Keiner hat sich aufgeregt.  War nur Fachsimpelei.


----------



## MasterofSLK (11. Oktober 2005)

Hehe dann ist ja gut Hab jetzt ne Explosion fertig nur wie kann ich die hier hochladen das ihr euch die mal ansehen könnt?



Mfg

MasterofSLK


----------



## Nico (11. Oktober 2005)

Hiermit geht´s


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2005)

Sorry Nico, was ist den das für ein Link?

@all
Ich habe erst kürzlich ein Motocross-Video erstellt. Mit AfterEffects habe ich dort die Jumps verlangsamt - sagen wir dazu mal Zeitlupe. Konnte sogar bis zu 300% reduzieren und es hatte nichts geruckelt. Klar war das Motorrad und der Rest etwas unscharf (MotionBlur lässt grüssen) aber dennoch sehr Sehenswert!


----------



## Nico (11. Oktober 2005)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry Nico, was ist den das für ein Link?
> !





> nur wie kann ich die hier hochladen das ihr euch die mal ansehen könnt?!



Dafür...................


----------



## goela (11. Oktober 2005)

Ahhhaaaaa! Wenn man aufmerksam den Thread vorher liest, dann kommt man drauf! Danke!
Hatte heute einen harten Tag!


----------

